# i know sharks react to blood, but do piranhas???



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i was just wondering has anybody tried to put a little bit of blood in the tank???because sharks will react to it and try to find whats bleeding so they can eat it,so lets say the piranhas react to blood you can just drop a little in there to see if there hungry or not.i just ask because it be kinda cool if the piranhas react to it so then youd know if there hungry.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

When i did it they didnt act any differnt,it was when accidentally cut myself a bit with a knife so i was like hmm i wonder if they would react to but they didnt.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

blazednosferatu said:


> When i did it they didnt act any differnt,it was when accidentally cut myself a bit with a knife so i was like hmm i wonder if they would react to but they didnt.


im going to try not feeding them for a day and try it.maybe yours werent hungry,and thats why they didnt react..i mean just maybe right.

and i also posted this topic to see if anybody had luck with this method.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya, goodluck man, im thinking they would react like sharks but maybe not maybe its just something special to sharks


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

when i bought a big bag of beef heart.. i put in about a ounce of blood in the tank and my RB's went nuts for about 60 sec's trying to find it... it was awsome.. wish i had taped it!


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

eightreds said:


> when i bought a big bag of beef heart.. i put in about a ounce of blood in the tank and my RB's went nuts for about 60 sec's trying to find it... it was awsome.. wish i had taped it!


i like what im hearing it just might work...i guess my dumb ass friend isnt as stupid as he looks,his blood dropping idea might work.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

What does your friends do?


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

blazednosferatu said:


> What does your friends do?


they dont do anything they just usually have all these half baked ideas that lead nowhere.i think its all the pot they smoke...but really they have no clue on piranha keeping.they just want them,but they cant afford them so they come over and ya...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

IMO... they do. When I first started to feed my pygo babies live feeders, the feeders were too fast for them. So what i usually do is cut the feeder's fins. One feeding, I had bought an oversized feeder and even with the tail cut off was too fast. So I took out the feeder and made a small cut along its belly (like you would to clean a fish to eat) With the blood coming out, my pygos were going crazy, frantically swimming around the tank and chasing the fish till they caught it. It was an amazing sight because it seemed like the blood kicked my fish into high gear. They were able to catch it in a matter of seconds, when they had just previously failed. IMO, it had to be the blood, cause even with the incision, the feeder swam like normal (no extra splashing or kicking)


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

8o8P said:


> IMO... they do. When I first started to feed my pygo babies live feeders, the feeders were too fast for them. So what i usually do is cut the feeder's fins. One feeding, I had bought an oversized feeder and even with the tail cut off was too fast. So I took out the feeder and made a small cut along its belly (like you would to clean a fish to eat) With the blood coming out, my pygos were going crazy, frantically swimming around the tank and chasing the fish till they caught it. It was an amazing sight because it seemed like the blood kicked my fish into high gear. They were able to catch it in a matter of seconds, when they had just previously failed. IMO, it had to be the blood, cause even with the incision, the feeder swam like normal (no extra splashing or kicking)










awesome, where are all the humane freaks now..... "oh that poor fishy" blaaaa.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

It could be when you cut the tail or belly it injured the fish and piranhas can tell a healthy fish from a weak dieing fish and will eat the dieing ones fish.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Blazed... Yeah, Im well aware of that.

My fish were either lazy, stupid, or non cooperative (got them at all different times and it seemed like they would hunt fish by themselves rather than as a shoal) and wouldnt put in the effort to catch healthy fish. (fish with tails) They would chase it for brief periods and then give up. They would literally starve themselves, my first feeder I had in the tank lasted for couple days and I was forced to cut its tail so they could catch it. Anyway, from that pt. on, I cut all my feeders tails.

Well that big feeder was still too fast for them to catch with the tail cut off. So in stead of cutting more fins, I decided to make a cut in its stomach and see if the blood would attract them. It couldve been they could sense a cut, but how? The feeder swam the same as it did prior to the cut and the only thing I can think of is the blood trail from its stomach.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I think its very likely that blood makes them go crazy and be able to sense it, i mean they are a predatory fish so why not


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

don't foul up your tank water just because you want more aggression. I see many post of your along the same lines as this one. Pirahnas aren't the big bad killers you think they are. You will most likely be bored with them soon if you don't appreciate them for what they are.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

IN one show of Ripley's Believe it or not; (where a man tried going in a tank full of piranhas) it said that even a papercut would be detected and will excite the fish.. 
And leasure is totally right, appreciate them as they are..


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

8o8P said:


> don't foul up your tank water just because you want more aggression. I see many post of your along the same lines as this one. *Pirahnas aren't the big bad killers you think they are.* You will most likely be bored with them soon if you don't appreciate them for what they are.


LMAO, you never met my rhom I guess.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

WaxmasterJ said:


> don't foul up your tank water just because you want more aggression. I see many post of your along the same lines as this one. *Pirahnas aren't the big bad killers you think they are.* You will most likely be bored with them soon if you don't appreciate them for what they are.


LMAO, you never met my rhom I guess.








[/quote]
I don't need to meet your rhom......rhoms aren't the fish in question. Reds are. I know serras are aggressive.....so are my pygo's. But that doesn't mean that you should be going out of your way to try and get as much aggression from them as possible....like sticking blood in your tank. Glad to hear you have an aggressive rhom.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> don't foul up your tank water just because you want more aggression. I see many post of your along the same lines as this one. Pirahnas aren't the big bad killers you think they are. You will most likely be bored with them soon if you don't appreciate them for what they are.

















leasure1 i have to tell you that when i first went to the pet store i bought the piranhas for the show ,like most people do but as time past and the more i learned from this forum they started to grow on me i like animals so no matter what kind it is i want to care for it (except for cats ,i hate cats) even tho they arent the blood thirsty killers as i thought they be i all ready spent well over 800$ on piranha keeping and its only been a month so i plan to keep them for who they are not what i want them to be.lol you might get these stupid ass topics from me but i only ask because i want to know i hope this clears things up and i hope i continue to get help from you.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes they smell blood can "smell" blood as far away as 1-2 miles from where the source is.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

fish lover said:


> don't foul up your tank water just because you want more aggression. I see many post of your along the same lines as this one. *Pirahnas aren't the big bad killers you think they are.* You will most likely be bored with them soon if you don't appreciate them for what they are.


LMAO, you never met my rhom I guess.








[/quote]
I don't need to meet your rhom......rhoms aren't the fish in question. Reds are. I know serras are aggressive.....so are my pygo's. But that doesn't mean that you should be going out of your way to try and get as much aggression from them as possible....like sticking blood in your tank. Glad to hear you have an aggressive rhom.
[/quote]
and also that thought never crosed my mind(raise there aggression)its so i know if there hungry or not its stated on the second line before you click on my topic


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

hastatus said:


> Yes they smell blood can "smell" blood as far away as 1-2 miles from where the source is.


thank you for answering my guestion and not jumping to conclusions.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

WaxMaster... Well fish and people are two different species. Ive seen many fish survive horrible injuries. Ive had some feeders survive half eaten and Im pretty sure a half eaten man would die. Fishes are very strong creatures. But you could be right and the cut I made caused it to get caught easier, but I think it was the smell of blood that made my pygos a little more active. This is just my 2cents and experience.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thank you for answering my guestion *and not jumping to conclusions*.


Conclusions about what?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I will move this to a more related forum.

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

hastatus said:


> I will move this to a more related forum.
> 
> _*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


thanks!!


----------

